# anybody wanna join me?



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i wanna go out to the beach towards the end of the week. wanna try to catch some bonitas and maybe shark. if i supply the bait, anybody wanna meet up and teach me a thing or 2?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

the bonitas are thick on the pier :toast


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

if you get the baitI will go what you got to fish with???


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i think i just sent a message, but i got a med light okuma rig, med penn, and a med heavy spinnin rig so old i don't remember what it is, and another med heavy bait caster. i got more but those are my main ones, and i also got a penn that i wanna put on a rod and rig up and take out.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

nevermind, emergencies came up and i won't be able to go.


----------

